# Wood availability South East PA region



## Paulie Walnuts 440 (Jun 23, 2020)

I wanted to know if anyone has oak, maple, and cherry available in the south east region of PA?


----------



## smokin peachey (Jun 23, 2020)

What sized pieces of wood are you looking for? If small chunks check Home Depot, Lowe’s or  Cabelas.  If you need bigger sticks look around for someone selling firewood.


----------



## Paulie Walnuts 440 (Jun 23, 2020)

Looking for 12 to 18 inch log splits ..been trying on different sites and people don't respond. Home depot chunks ok for my Weber but I have a 250 gal standard offset smoker.


----------



## EdP (Jul 1, 2020)

i get the b&b logs from ace hardware website, free delivery to your local ace store


----------

